
Save the Emoji – Augmented Reality Adventure - petiofi
https://itunes.apple.com/bg/app/save-the-emoji/id1349104545?mt=8
======
petiofi
From their humble beginnings as punctuation marks hastily repurposed to look
like smiley faces, emojis have evolved to become a fundamental part of our
daily communication. And when we say fundamental, the emphasis is on fun.
Emojis may just be a way of getting your point across, but they’re also
characters in their own right, brought to life in Save the Emoji, a cutting
edge location-based AR game. The great thing about Save The Emoji is that the
emojis are fully 3D, so that as you change your vantage point your view of the
emoji changes too, as if it’s really in the room with you.

But Save The Emoji isn’t just about pointing your camera at surfaces around
your house. The app has its own geolocation gameplay, so you can -- and should
-- put on your shoes and explore the world in search of emojis to save.

